# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  мои рифмочки....

## Марийка-Умница

*Пути-Дороги
___________

В жизни каждого - 

дороги,

перекрестки 

и мосты...

Мы не Боги - 

Мы шагаем

от версты 

и до версты.

Совершив ошибок кучу,

вновь падения и взлеты познаём,

увы, не зная,

что нас ждет 

за поворотом...*

----------

Драгметал (17.04.2016), Мелодия69 (23.11.2019)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_незваная гостья
_______________

Вновь грусть осенняя к нам в гости заглянула... 

Хозяйским взглядом пробежала 

и одобрительно кивнула... 

Бальзамом для нее 

осенние тревоги, 

печальный взгляд, 

раздрай в душе, 

сметенье... 

Вот так душевное гостеприимство 

нам прибавляет лишнее волненье..._

----------

Драгметал (17.04.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Колыбельная
______________

...шепни тихонько - 

"доброй ночи" 

и сон красивый 

напророчь мне

парящий, 

словно облака,

те,что плывут издалека...

и колыбельную мне спой

про дом, 

где нам вдвоем с тобой 

всегда уютно и тепло,

что наше лето не ушло -

оно лишь спряталось вдали

там, 

где курлычут

 журавли..._

----------

Мелодия69 (23.11.2019)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*К р и к
_____

Крик - это Боль?

Крик - он на Миг?

Слезы Разлук?

Замкнутый Круг?

Если не видишь в тумане Свой Путь?

Если сквозь боль -

но, увы, не свернуть? 

...к р и к притаился, 

сидит в глубине...

..словно Упрек - 

Не Забудь обо мне...*

----------

Мелодия69 (23.11.2019)

----------


## Лев

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: *МАРИЙКА-ДЖА*, 
С Новосельем!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *МАРИЙКА-ДЖА*, 
> С Новосельем!


 _Благодарю!_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Я приду в твои сны 
сквозь преграды 
любые,
я открою замки,
прикоснувшись к душе полудремной,
просочусь лунным светом 
в любую темницу,
чтоб дыханье услышать твое 
и увидеть ресницы,
и улыбкой коснуться
к губам твоим
осторожно,
чтобы ты не заметил,
можно?...
буду ласково песни тебе напевать,
ты не бойся,
твой сон не нарушу.
Пропою о любви неземной 
между мной и тобой,
и чуть-чуть приоткрою душу...
свою....
в ней тепло и уютно, 
и вовсе не тесно....
я согрею тебя,
а потом улечу в облака....
Спи, мой милый,
до встречи...
...п о к а..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_день за ночью спешит торопливо,
сутки мчатся сменяя друг друга,
убегает всё то, что  б ы л о...
каруселью  несемся по кругу - 
дом, 
работа, 
чужие лица
тех, кто рядом прошел случайно...
по привычке ловим синицу,
а жар-птицу не замечаем...

на минутку б остановиться,
помечтать о чем-то хорошем...
отпустить на волю синицу,
улыбнуться 
случайным 
прохожим...._

----------


## PAN

Спасибо... :flower: 

Мария???

А если по дружески - как обращаться???

И, самое главное... К стихам очень важно видеть глаза...

Не постесняйся, покажись...

Наш форум тем и отличается от многочисленных виртуальных закоулков, что мы общаемся с открытыми лицами.....

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Спасибо...
> 
> Мария???
> 
> А если по дружески - как обращаться???
> 
> И, самое главное... К стихам очень важно видеть глаза...
> 
> Не постесняйся, покажись...
> ...


доброго времени, Павел!
по дружески - Марийка, Мариша..
с "глазами" сложнее - фото загрузить не получается....

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Осень...

Степь...

Табун лошадей...

Гордых, 

вольных 

как птицы...

Жаль, нет крыльев,

взлетели бы 

как журавли,

и умчались бы вдаль,

за границу..._

----------


## PAN

> с "глазами" сложнее - фото загрузить не получается....


Вернусь из Питера через неделю... Если к тому времени никто не поможет - научу...
Все получится...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*потихоньку,

украдкой, 

слегка прикасаясь,

чуть затеплив огонь,

как свечу,

Души наши 

навстречу 

друг к другу 

стремятся

робко шепнув:

"хочешь, я прилечу?

хочешь, лишь на мгновенье?" 

...чуть взмахнули крылАми...

...и исчезло видЕнье........*

----------

Ладога (08.12.2017)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_~нужно просто любить~ ©

маловато для счастья.

Ты укрой от беды,

сбереги от напастей.

Согревай в непогоду,

раздели с ней усталость,

чтоб, согревшись,

она прошептала,

что радость 

вместе с вами под крышей одной поселилась,

и что счастье любить

лишь тебя -

Божья Милость...._

----------

Ладога (08.12.2017)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_(сказка  "про крыску Лариску, мышонка и кошку")
________________________________

В маленькой норке крыска Лариска
молча читала книжку про мышку.
верней про мышонка,
совсем несмышленыша,
любопытного,
страха лишенного.

"Увидел мышонок кошку красавицу,
и нагло решил {ловелас(?)}
ей понравиться.
Кошка взглянула на юного мЫша,
слопала молча... 
никто не услышал
ни звука,
ни писка"...
____________
тихо рыдает
крыска Лариска..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_в ночном саду горел фонарь,

светил не ярко

и не блёкло -

как будто солнышко промокло

и завернулось скромно в шаль...

смотрела я в свое окно

и на фонарь,

и на аллеи,

и на летающую Фею,

дарящую покой и сон 

всем, кто когда-то был влюблён...._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Запорошена белым снегом 

пыль дорог и воспоминаний... 

то ли было, 

а то ли не было 

встреч, 

разлук 

и в любви признаний... 

взглядов робких 

и слов несмелых, 

ожидания поцелуя... 

страхи... 

боль... 

и чуть-чуть с насмешкой - 

"неужели ЕГО ревную?!!".... 

промелькнуло... 

седой порошей 

словно снегом запорошило 

пыль дорог 

и воспоминаний - 

то ли не было... 

то ли   Б Ы Л О..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*и такое бывает


Летний вечер,

теплый ветер,

запах трав

и шум листвы...

Кто-то ждет заветной встречи,

исполнения мечты.

А другой, 

кто очень счастлив,

по-тихонечку грустит - 

"эх, зачем мне столько счастья?! - 

пропадает аппетит..."*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Шагает прошлая любовь 

по собственным осколкам

не замечая боли, слёз,

ни красоты листвы берёз,

не разбирая - тот ли путь,

или уже пора свернуть 

на поиски иной любви?!...

...з а т и х л а....

  шепчет - 

"о т п у с т и....

за  наше  прошлое - 

п р о с т и ....."_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_...я без тебя - разбитое сердце...

кружка без донца...

лето без солнца...

поле пшеничное 

без колоса спелого,

я без тебя как дитё неумелое - 

шаги несмелые,

слова невпопад,

растерянно-ищущий взгляд...

..ах, как хочу прижаться к плечу,-

ты не бойся,

не потревожу -

посижу с тобой рядышком 

и помолчу...._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*М е ч т а

В парке по дорожке 

рыженькая кошка 

медленно гуляла, 

взглядом примечала 

новых кошаков (кошачьих мужиков).

Упс! Заметила пушистого 

черно-бело-серебристого.

Встрепенулась кошечка,

задумавшись немножечко: 

нужен ли ей этот кот?

Интересно - где живет?!

Вдруг он из подвала?!

Таких она видала -

нагловаты и жадны,

да и в подвале до весны 

ей совсем не интересно - 

нет ни света,

ни тепла...

Ей эта участь не мила...

А вдруг живет на чердаке?!-

Там как будто в кабаке - 

шум, и гам,

и тарарам..

И много разных кошек там...

Эх,мне б домашнего кота,

вот была бы красотааа...

Вот так гуляла кошка 

мечтая понемножку...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_тихо бреду мимо трав луговых 
нескошенных ...
мимо ручья с родниковой водой,
мимо избы заброшенной... 

что там еще впереди встречу в пути 
мне неведомом?...
к а к  себя обрести?!
как же душу спасти
от обид и тревог,
от измен и потерь?!...

я ступлю на порог,
постучусь тихо в дверь...
"..приюти, добрый дом,
мы друг друга поймем..."_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*хочешь, я открою тайну? - 

добротой необычайной 

можно мир наш изменить -

красотой его наполнить 

и любовью напоить.

можно плыть под парусами 

и парить над небесами,

верить в добрые приметы,

вновь с зарёй встречать рассветы

и поймать в свою ладошку 

понарошку

солнца крошку...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

Весна Идет !
Весна Идёт !
Чирики пташек на сугробах,
капели громкий перезвон..
Зима задумалась -
"О, ужас!
Мне предлагают выйти вон?!?"
"Да-да" ~ вздохнула с облегченьем Земля,
сомлевшая от сна..
И с каждым часом
пробужденье несет красавица Весна:
ручья волшебное журчанье
и дружный звонкий птичий хор
звучат гармонией веселой
однотонально ~
в Ля мажор!
Медведь Потапыч подпевает,
а Уж шипит при этом в такт,
и Дятел, знатный барабанщик,
стучит по дереву ~ 
"тук-так.."

----------


## Марийка-Умница

...тяжелый день...
...и ночь почти прошла...
Боюсь взглянуть на тени - в зеркала...
В них виден чей то силуэт...
Знакомый лик...
Хочу сказать - "привет!"
...б о ю с ь услышать вновь ответ:
"меня здесь нет...
меня здесь нет..."

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ ах, как хочется перемен... 

- Ты хочешь влюбиться?!
- ...о п а с н о...
- В отчаянье рюхнуться?!
- б о л ь н о...
- Чего же ты хочешь?!
- Чтоб было довольно застывшее тело,
и душу согреть хоть немного...
- Зачем?!
- Отправляюсь я снова в дорогу 
на поиски или блужданье по свету...
- Вернешься?
- ...не знаю...
но брошу монету..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Ты помнишь, мама, я шалила?

Ах,как давно все это было - 

коробочку конфет открыла, 

что ты на праздник припасла..

Всего одну лизнуть хотела, 

как жаль, сдержаться не сумела 

и оглянуться не успела -

уж пол-коробки опустело...

Сидела,

думала - как быть, 

как мне остатками закрыть 

всё донышко 

коробки этой?

И умудрилась за советом 

к тебе, родная, подойти.. 

И смех и грех,

но все печали 

твои улыбки развенчали -

и на губах, 

и в голубых твоих глазах.._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Судьба... Знаки...

Сожми крепче руки...

Верим в приметы, 

но слышим ли звуки -

Топот Судьбы или Лепет Младенца?


...Главное - слышать биение Сердца...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*э с к и з


Сентиментальное волненье

прибой волною смыть пытался,

но то прекрасное виденье 

не растворялось среди скал...

Душа сильнее трепетала,

и взглядом,

полным восхищенья,

ловила каждое движенье

внимая краски, запах, звуки.....

....и память вновь подарит встречу,

и радостью воспоминанья 

наполнит тихий зимний вечер....*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Бессонница

Напиши мне пару строчек,

   в них хоть капельку души

         подари мне этой ночью,

                   и о звездах напиши,

про печаль свою и думы,

      и про алую зарю...

обо мне чуть-чуть подумай....


 я судьбу благодарю

     за несбывшуюся встречу,

          и за теплый летний вечер,

               за туман, что лёг на плечи,

                          за наивные мечты......


...за бессонницу свою

      я тебя    б л а г о д а р ю!_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Ах, эти карие глаза...

Такие милые...

родные...

...пора забыть,

они - чужие...

...замри, прошу, 

уйди слеза...

"Не буду плакать...

не хочу!"-

я тихим голосом шепчу...

Воспоминания несмело 

пытались в гости заглянуть,

напоминая то, что было,

что капельками слёз застыло....

Я их до двери проводила,- 

"Идите с Богом!

В добрый путь!"*

----------


## Лев

> Ах, эти карие глаза...


Ах, эти чёрные глаза,
Меня пленили... :Grin:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_...странно... мелькнуло... согрело... 
и за собой поманило 
Светлым воспоминаньем - 
"как же давно это было...." 

"Б ы л о" короткое слово - 
в прошлое возвращенье.... 
"Б у д е т"... А это возможно?... 
наивное заблужденье... 

Замок Воздушный построю - 
в нем будут жить мечты. 
В мечтах - воспоминанья, 
В воспоминаниях - Ты..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_~надо ли дважды входить в одну реку?~ 

Было? иль не было? 
Молчали иль пели? 
Слышно ли? 
Глухо ли? 
А как мы хотели? 

Память напрасно 
царапает душу - 
слово дано... 
я его не нарушу. 

в прошлое путь - 
словно реки печали 
звали,манили, 
грехом искушали..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Трагично. Хамствующий век.(с)

Но! 

Если имя Человек тебе дано по жизни Богом,

достойно надобно нести свой крест, 

пусть даже спотыкаясь,

но поднимаясь 

и опять с достоинством 

вперед шагать.._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Ты слышишь?


ты слышишь?

там, 

вдалеке, 

ты слышишь

как в ночи дождь шелестит по крыше?

как в душе откликается каждый стук :

"а вдруг?

вдруг это вовсе не дождь?

вдруг это он?

вдруг сбылся сон?

тот давний сон..." -

ты слышишь?_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Скрипач*

[IMG]http://*********org/2071393.jpg[/IMG]

*Красавец с безмятежным ликом -

В его руках смычок и скрипка,

А на губах его улыбка, 

Во взоре вижу я укор - 

Таинственный, слегка надменный...

Повелевать во всей Вселенной 

Ему даровано судьбой - 

Играет так, что слёзы льются,

Над миром молнии смеются, 

А души ищут утешений 

Устав от боли и сомнений...*

----------


## LenZ

*Марийка-Умница*, очень красивые стихи!!! Читала с удовольствием!  :flower:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Марийка-Умница*, очень красивые стихи!!! Читала с удовольствием!


*спасибо, Леночка!* :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*«Ты такая одна» - мне шепнула Судьба, - 
«Ты такая неповторимая»... 
Не такая как все, 
Не понятная всем, 
Не любима никем – 
Нелюбимая… 

Всё когда то бывало, 
Но давно миновало – 
Интерес и восторг понимания… 
Исчезают друзья 
Как туман в облаках, 
Забывая кивнуть на прощание….*

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

* 

Богам, как уличным прохожим, 

упрек вместо хвалы вершим - 

сомненье тленом припорошив 

порой отчаянно грешим.........

*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********ru/3116942.gif[/IMG]

_Вы видели осенний лес?

Лес полный сказочных чудес?

Волшебных тайн 

и разноцветной красоты?

В нем среди шороха листвы,

Я слышу тихий,

Еле слышный звон – 

Поет  родник 

        в волшебный 

                   микрофон._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

* Опять сентябрь...

Промчалось лето-

Вприпрыжку, суетясь 

Умчалось вдаль....

Растерянно вздохну -

"А что осталось?" -

Гербарий из цветов,

Осколки памяти,

Печаль...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_...постелите мне в поле постель 

из мечты моих снов,

принакройте меня покрывалом 

из звездного неба...

Колыбельной напомните мне про любовь,

позовите туда, где никто еще не был....

Там, должно быть, волшебного чуда не счесть,

там для каждой мечты исполнение есть.....

Поутру, улыбнувшись, 

я вам расскажу

где была, 

что нашла,

а сейчас у х о ж у...._

----------


## LenZ

*Марийка-Умница*, волшебные стихи!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_...Мне вчера приснилась Мама - 
Как меня она искала 
И, хотя мы незнакомы, 
Сразу я ее узнала! 

Обнялись мы с моей Мамой, 
Нежно слёзки вытирали, 
Говорили-говорили 
И о будущем мечтали...... 

...Но, проснувшись на рассвете, 
Стало грустно и печально - 
ЕСТЬ ведь где-то Моя Мама 
Без меня она скучает.... 

Да и мне без Мамы плохо..... 
Так хочу я к ней прижаться! 
Быть послушною дочуркой 
И НИКОГДА не расставаться!

*******

(навеяло рассказом о мечтах детей в детских домах)_

----------

Elena_privat (28.05.2019), moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Марийка-Умница*, волшебные стихи!


спасибо!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> (навеяло рассказом о мечтах детей в детских домах)


 :flower: 



> ...Мне вчера приснилась Мама -


Им мама снится часто,
И с ней приходит счастье,
Но, вот, проснётся кроха,
И всё не так… всё плохо…
Лишь лунная дорожка
сбегает, прям в окошко.
Дыханье одиноких,
и он, один из многих,
покинутых детишек,
дочурок и сынишек.
Кто скажет им об этом,
что слово «мама» - вето?

----------

olga kh (13.06.2017), Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Марийка-Умница, волшебные стихи!


 Не то слово... я, если честно, просто в шоке... такая печаль, глубина, свет в этих стихах, такая искренность, тишина, покой и внутренняя сдержанность, которая граничит со срывом душевным.... удивительное ощущение чистоты... как из родника напоили!

Машенька! Ты - необыкновенной души человек! Такие стихи должны читать люди, которые дошли со своей усталостью и замотанностью до точки... и  вдруг, прочтя это, вспомнили, что они - ЛЮДИ, что в их жизни есть память, любовь и нежность, надежда...

Тебе обязательно надо издаваться!  Твои стихи настолько легко читаются, но их внутренняя мудрость впитывается и понимается мгновенно...стихи  ложатся на душу, они настолько лаконичны и глубоки.... и ловишь себя на мысли- что всё это так близко, понятно и ПРО ТЕБЯ, только сказано не тобой...

Машенька! Спасибо тебе огромное, слёзы душат... задела, зацепила...

Недаром ты себя Умницей именуешь! Умница и есть!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## margo57

Мария, спасибо Вам за такие чудесные стихи.Не могла оторваться.Очень умно, мудро и просто. Трогает до слёз.

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Не то слово... я, если честно, просто в шоке... такая печаль, глубина, свет в этих стихах, такая искренность, тишина, покой и внутренняя сдержанность, которая граничит со срывом душевным.... удивительное ощущение чистоты... как из родника напоили!
> 
> Машенька! Ты - необыкновенной души человек! Такие стихи должны читать люди, которые дошли со своей усталостью и замотанностью до точки... и  вдруг, прочтя это, вспомнили, что они - ЛЮДИ, что в их жизни есть память, любовь и нежность, надежда...
> 
> Тебе обязательно надо издаваться!  Твои стихи настолько легко читаются, но их внутренняя мудрость впитывается и понимается мгновенно...стихи  ложатся на душу, они настолько лаконичны и глубоки.... и ловишь себя на мысли- что всё это так близко, понятно и ПРО ТЕБЯ, только сказано не тобой...
> 
> Машенька! Спасибо тебе огромное, слёзы душат... задела, зацепила...
> 
> Недаром ты себя Умницей именуешь! Умница и есть!


_Аллочка Анатольевна, спасибо Вам за Ваши слова, за душевность и понимание, за сопереживание.
долго не решалась написать ответ, сложно подобрать слова чтобы выразить признательность Вам, сумевшей услышать, прочесть между строк...
спасибо что Вы ЕСТЬ!!!_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мария, спасибо Вам за такие чудесные стихи.Не могла оторваться.Очень умно, мудро и просто. Трогает до слёз.


_Ритулечка, спасибо за добрые слова!
как хорошо, когда тебя понимают!_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/945099m.jpg[/IMG]

_под впечатлением увиденного...

Средь песков Бесконечности 

Парусник Вечности 

Нашей беспечности дарит приют 

Приглашая туда, 

Где нет суетной грешности, 

Приглашая туда, 

Где нам верят и ждут....._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Что-то типа рубаи...

Мечтая о пленительных высотах, 

Забыв про груз суетных дум и тленах, 

Стремимся к наслаждению полетом 

Без страха о грядущих переменах..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/1080936m.gif[/IMG]

_Новогодние Пожелания

Новый Год спешит на встречу в каждый дом,
Пусть же праздник ярким будет, а потом
День за днем нам дарит Счастье Новый Год,
И Здоровье, и Удачу принесет !

И еще я пожелать нам всем хочу -
Пусть задуманное будет "по плечу" !
Встреч желанных и душевной теплоты,
Пусть исполнятся заветные мечты !_

[IMG]http://*********su/1060456m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/954126.jpg[/IMG]

_Кораблик в бокале

У орешка (с названием грецкий)
Непростая случилась судьбинка –
Раскололи его, съев сердечко,
Раскололи на половинки...

Маясь скукою и от безделья
Утешая унынье абсентом,
Всколыхнулось воспоминанье – 
Нет, я не был интеллигентом,
А мечтал покорить океаны
У штурвала морского фрегата…
…не сбылось….
Что ж… кораблик в бокале…
И мечта о «хакуна матата»…_

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/942863.jpg[/IMG]

_Ночь перед Рождеством 

Накануне Рождества
вновь
Затевает люцифер 
пир
И пытается в который 
раз
Опрокинуть в бездну наш 
Мир…

Накануне Рождества 
ночь…
Все нечистые помыслы 
мои
Помоги, Господь, прогнать 
прочь,
От лукавства ты меня 
сохрани.

За околицей снежок 
чист,
Лишь сияет от луны 
след…
Помоги, Господь, прошу
мне,
Оберегом защити 
от бед.

Накануне Рождества 
снег
Укрывает серебром 
дом…
Замедляет время свой 
бег,
Вновь мы чудо Рождества 
ждем.
_

----------

Анастасия Галанова (14.02.2018)

----------


## Валерьевна

> За околицей снежок 
> чист,
> Лишь сияет от луны 
> след…
> Помоги, Господь, прошу
> мне,
> Оберегом защити 
> от бед.
> 
> ...


 :Tender: 
Чудесная предрождественская ночь! Замечательная!
Спасибо, Марийка!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Чудесная предрождественская ночь! Замечательная!
> Спасибо, Марийка!


_благодарю за высокую оценку!_ :Thank You2:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Зачем нужны крылья?!

С ними столько хлопот...

Да и Зависть проснется -

Народ не поймет :

"Ах, ты пташка?!?

Летать захотела?!?

( нахалка ! ) "

А вслух скажут :

"Дай перышко,

тебе ведь не жалко?!"

И шустренько перышки - Цап!

Не спросив разрешенья...

Типа "На память!"

Лишая тебя оперенья..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Врагу воздвигнуть памятник в душе,

Признав тем самым равенство и силу, 

И благодарным словом наградить 

При посещенье недруга могилу, -

Сие величие не каждому дано,

Лишь мудрецам и малым детям -

Прощать, 

Любить,

и Радость находить 

Всегда, 

Во всём  

На этом белом Свете._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Защитникам Отечества, воинам-интернационалистам, 

ветеранам Чеченской войны посвящается


Ты защищал Отечество,

ты рисковал собой

не ради славы в Вечности -

ты Родины Герой.

Звездою награждение 

не притупило боль 

за тех, кто не сумел дожить, 

прийти живым домой...


Вновь память беспокойная 

тревожит как набат - 

там, на далекой стороне, 

ты хоронил ребят...


За них, погибших на войне,

поднимем свой бокал 

и словом добрым

вспомним тех, 

кто всех нас защищал..*

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Petavla

> Защитникам Отечества, воинам-интернационалистам, 
> 
> ветеранам Чеченской войны посвящается


Мария, спасибо!
В следующем году прочту на афганском вечере!
Я уверена - всем понравится!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мария, спасибо!
> В следующем году прочту на афганском вечере!
> Я уверена - всем понравится!


_спасибо, Танюша, за высокую оценку!_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Обожаю лето!

Всё теплом согрето!

Россыпи росинок на заре рассветной, 

Ласковые травы вдоль тропы заветной,

Грибное изобилье, клубничные поляны,

Над речною гладью "молочные" туманы, 

Разноцветье красок, птичьи переклички, 

Теплые дождинки на моих ресничках..._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## LenZ

Всегда оправдываете ваш ник - умница и есть! Здорово!!!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Ленти

Марийка, за Ваши тёплые стихи

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Всегда оправдываете ваш ник - умница и есть! Здорово!!!





> Марийка, за Ваши тёплые стихи


_Леночка и Валюша! Благодарю, что заглянули и прочитали мои рифмочки, за добрые слова!_ 
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Мечтала Пешка Королевой стать.
Решила первым делом поменять 
Кровать - чтоб с балдахином и периной,
(Ведь Королеве не пристало на кушетке спать).
Затем она на шопинг поспешила -
Купила импортные гели, кремы, мыло,
Нарядов разных - с шлейфом, кринолином,
И шляпку с перьями павлина.
Визитки даже заказала 
И приглашения на бал – 
На королевский карнавал.
Пригласила оркестрантов -
Незауряднейших талантов.
Ведь без музыки нет бала -
Об этом Пешка точно знала.
Затем задумалась о том, 
Чем накормить гостей?
Коктейли разные, 
Морские гребешки,
Севрюжку, 
По-заморски потрошки,
Еще различной забугорной снеди,
Что полагается для знатной леди…
Расходы Пешка посчитала –
Ого! От суммы закружилась голова….

На ложе прилегла….
….И в одночасье Пешка умерла…..
--------------------------------------- 
Моралью надобно повествованье завершить – 
Коль хочется вам Королевой быть 
Заранее в бюджете дыры залатайте 
И после этого на балы созывайте._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Лев

> Мечтала Пешка Королевой стать.


Найдётся мальчик и объявит королеву голой :Grin:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_
Я устала... Ухожу в ночь,
От тебя вдали встречать рассвет...
Я устала от твоей лжи 
И в душе моей ей места нет... 

Не спеши за мной вслед -
Потеряешь только время зря...
Привыкай один встречать рассвет 
И упреком не кори меня...

... и вспорхнула свободной птицей,
с крыл стряхнув обветшалость прошлого...
моя память стирает страницы,
забывая всё то, что изношено...
._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/2496719m.jpg[/IMG]

_«Ой, вы ветры, ветры буйные, 
Подскажите мне, ретивые – 
где склонил свою головушку 
Тот, кто дорог сердцу милому? 

Жив ли он, мой добрый молодец? 
Не попал ли к злому ворогу? 
Не лежит ли он бездыханным, 
Принакрытым вражьим пологом?» 

Воронье слеталось в полюшко, 
Сердце девичье тревожило, 
Словно тучей небо застило - 
Грусть-печаль на сердце множило…_

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Мы могли бы с тобой, мой милый, 
Целоваться в саду до рассвета
И мечтать о любви красивой,
И дарить друг другу планеты 
На которых возможно счастье - 
Необычное, неземное...
Всё могло быть совсем иначе -
Если б были мы рядом с тобою... 

...Вновь сменяется ночь рассветом,
Гаснут звезды, восходит солнце...
"Где ты, милый?" -  шепчу я тихо...
- "Постучишь ли в мое оконце?"_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_История Новогодняя - вполне правдоподобная 

На далекой "Бзик" планете  жил-да-был один чудак - 
 верил взрослым он, и детям не за что-то - просто так...
 Рассказал ему когда-то его бзикнутый сосед - 
 "Видел Землю я, БзикПарень, там живут помногу лет.
 Эх, слетать туда мечтаю, но уже не те года...
 Да и женка моя, Бзяка, не отпустит никуда.."

 Наш чудак был скор на ногу - приготовил звездолет 
 И сказал - "ну, что ж, БзикДеда, отправляюсь я в полет!"
 Поплутал чудак немножко по вселенной сред планет,
 Виртуозно увернулся от пары встреченных  комет... 
 Приземлился прям на елку - 
 А на ней, среди иголок, 
 Разноцветные игрушки - 
 Куклы, шарики, хлопушки... 
 Возле елки хоровод - 
 Земля встречает Новый Год!
 ..растерялся наш чудак - 
 "..как бы не попасть впросак.."

 Увидал его народ - 
 Открыл от удивленья рот! 
 Ух! красивые девчонки окружили чудака -
 Так и эдак прижимают к Бзику нашему бока.. 
 "Эй, красавчик! ты откуда? 
 Из столиц или с Бермудов?
 Ты женат иль холостой?"...
 ... приглашают на постой...
 Вобщем, наши Тани-Гали 
 БзикоПарня соблазняли... 
 Авантюрные моменты, 
 Шуры-муры, комплименты - 
 Совратили чудака... 

 До условного звонка 
 Время быстро пролетело...
 Возвращаться надо... 
 В путь! 
 "Я вернусь! ...когда-нибудь..."

 Ждут с тех пор его девчата - 
 Подрастают малыши,
 На БзикПарня все похожи 
 Бзикалята-крепыши..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********ru/4168509.jpg[/IMG]

_А вы заметили, что к вам пришла Весна? 

И звонче стали птичьи переливы? 

и Солнце светит ярче и вокруг 

Улыбки удивительно красивы?!


(картина "Качели", автор Виктория Целуйко)_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Разлетаясь на осколки жизнь несется в суете,

Оглянувшись, замечаешь, что вокруг не те.. не те....

Кто-то кланяется рьяно, признаваясь вам в любви, 

Взор лукавый тщетно пряча... 



Шепчешь : "Господи, прости

Тех, в ком нынче мало толку, но амбиций через край...

Ну, а праведников, Боже, я прошу, не забывай -

Милостью своей достойных награди, дай верный путь,

Укрепи их Веру, Боже, чтоб с дороги не свернуть..._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Ночь… Луна за окном…. 

 В чашке кофе остывший…. 

 Сигарета в руке…. А в душе пустота….. 

 Где там, вдалеке, заблудилась Мечта - 

 Непонятно какого цвета….. 

 Неизвестно какой «породы»….. 

 Загуляла, наверно, где-то, 

 Не боясь, что «выйдет из моды»….._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Неизвестный солдат той далекой войны...

Сколько их,  безымянных? 
Сколько их, долгожданных?
Тех, о ком похоронки 
Матерям не пришли….  
Сколько их, заслонивших 
Родную столицу, 
Сколько их, защитивших 
 Родную станицу - 
 Тех, кто мир уберег 
от фашистской чумы?

Над могилами братскими 
Ветер весенний 
Шелестит средь березок 
Молодою листвой…. 
Соловьиные трели 
Над колыбелью 
Не нарушат солдатам 
Вечный покой…. 

Наша память священна – 
Нет средь них незабытых, 
Вражьей пулей убитых 
В той далекой войне! 
Вновь склоняем мы головы, 
Слёз не скрывая, 
Вспоминая погибших 
Скорбим в тишине…. 
_

----------

Elena_privat (28.05.2019), moderm (10.02.2021), ююлю (30.01.2016)

----------


## Petavla

*Хорошие слова - душевные!* :flower: 
У меня дед 2 войны прошёл, но что-то на эту тему писать не могу :Meeting: 

А вот такое без слёз слушать не могу:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=mkbyDq8BP9k#!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Хорошие слова - душевные!*
> У меня дед 2 войны прошёл, но что-то на эту тему писать не могу
> 
> А вот такое без слёз слушать не могу:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=mkbyDq8BP9k#!


_Спасибо, Танюша, за высокую оценку! 
у меня впервые получилось написать на эту тему.... 
вчера у Ирины-Vitolda посмотрела видеоклип с песней Дольского и вот таким откликом "выстрелило"..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********org/3782661.jpg[/IMG] 

_Она ушла в другое измеренье 
 Забыв ключи, оставив на столе 
 Остывший чай, овсяное печенье, 
 Неразбериху фраз 
 про что-то там «про нас»... 
 Усталость от тревог, 
 Тревоги от потерь... 

 ...Вновь сердце как набат стучит: 
 «Не верь! Не верь! Не верь! 
 Предавший раз когда-нибудь опять 
 Не устоит пред искушеньем предавать!» 

 Она ушла в другое измеренье 
 С надеждой встретить вновь 
 И крепкое плечо, и новую любовь..._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_...и такое случается...

Вздохнувши глубоко, 
 Испив бокал с устатку, 
 Поймав сиянье северных широт, 
 Вдруг понял он
 Что жизнь не яйца всмятку, 
 И даже не омлет, 
 А сочный антрекот_ :Victory:

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Я накрою стол при встрече 
И зажгу, наверно, свечи, 
Угощу тебя салатом,
Чай налью с душистой мятой… 

Разговор будет неспешным
О былом..  Немножко грешным 
С нежностью воспоминаний, 
Запоздалостью признаний… 
Сослагательностью фраз 
О несбывшемся, о нас… 
О несмелости желаний 
И о совести терзаний… 

Обойдемся без намеков 
И, конечно, без упреков - 
То, что было - то прошло 
Сохранив в душе тепло… 

После – тихо дверь открою 
И скажу – «Благодарю 
За случившуюся встречу
И за откровенный  вечер»,
Пожелаю на прощанье 
Сохранить воспоминанья… 

Затем немножко погрущу
И... за всё тебя прощу…_

----------

Дзюбкина (06.02.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Разговор будет неспешным


"Будет разговор неспешным" - так ритмически лучше...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Неразбериху фраз 
> про что-то там «про нас»...


Тема! :Ok: 
а это вообще стартующая фраза!  :flower: 

«Она ушла в другое измеренье….»
И очень славно, что надежда с ней,
Ведь, чем урок даёт нам жизнь больней,
Тем меньше уповаем на везенье 
найти любовь, 
прощая всех и вся…
Незримой нитью вяжет мысли опыт
И заглушая чувств ненужных ропот
Внушает заповедь, мол «возлюби себя»

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Тема!
> а это вообще стартующая фраза! 
> 
> «Она ушла в другое измеренье….»
> И очень славно, что надежда с ней,
> Ведь, чем урок даёт нам жизнь больней,
> Тем меньше уповаем на везенье 
> найти любовь, 
> прощая всех и вся…
> ...


_Спасибо Вам за одобрение! 
уйти в "другое измерение" 
на поиски любви и уважения 
к себе самой не каждому дано 
от страха что-то изменить 
внушаем себе сами - 
пусть и живем во лжи, 
зато не одиноко,
да и "журавль" высОко, в облаках... 
а пресловутая "синичка" здесь, в руках..._

----------


## LenZ

> Она ушла в другое измеренье


очень близко... спасибо.

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> очень близко... спасибо.


_Леночка, рада вновь видеть Ваш отклик на мои рифмочки _

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********ru/5715212.jpg[/IMG]

_Пламя... Краски...  

 Лица... Маски...  

 Взрыв эмоций!

 Безумство страсти!

 О! как же сладко быть в твоей власти!

 И наплевать на чужое мнение! 

 В твоих объятьях до упоения!


 О, эти взгляды! О, эти руки! 

 Не будем думать мы о разлуке! 

 В объятьях танго 

 Безумство страсти! 

 Замри, рассудок, 

 Дай миг на счастье!_

----------

moderm (10.02.2021)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Мамой быть - не простая наука...
И любовь не всегда в том подмога.
Ведь приходится каждой маме 
Временами быть к детям строгой. 

И не только ласкать ребенка, 
Да от трудностей оберегать – 
Научить (намного важнее) 
Эти трудности одолевать. 
Не бояться ошибок, сложностей
И препятствий, что на пути…
Тот, кто помнит заветы мамы 
Без потерь сможет их пройти.

Мамой быть не простая наука – 
Страх за деток своих и тревога… 
Уж, поверьте, что каждой маме 
Не всегда быть хотелось строгой..._

----------

moderm (10.02.2021), ююлю (30.01.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Позвони просто так… я услышу

Твое сердце и твою душу… 

Если хочешь – тишины не нарушу… 

И расспросами тревожить не буду –

Я умею просто слушать... и слышать 

То, о чем не расскажешь словами, 

То, что сердце рисует штрихами – 

Улыбку сквозь слезы, печали, 

То, что спать не дает ночами. 

А еще контур мечты – 

Словно кружево невесомый, 

Удивительной красоты…_

----------

Архимаг (31.03.2016)

----------


## Nich Tanya

Мария Николаевна, добрый вечер! Прочитала ваши стихи на одном дыхании, очень понравились! Они у вас получаются какими-то сокровенными, трогательными, немного печальными, но очень мелодичными и красивыми! Огромное Вам спасибо за предоставленную возможность познакомиться с Вашим творчеством!

----------

Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мария Николаевна, добрый вечер! Прочитала ваши стихи на одном дыхании, очень понравились! Они у вас получаются какими-то сокровенными, трогательными, немного печальными, но очень мелодичными и красивыми! Огромное Вам спасибо за предоставленную возможность познакомиться с Вашим творчеством!


_Благодарю Вас, Танечка, за теплые слова! Очень-очень приятно!_ :Tender:

----------


## Фрося Бурлакова

> и поймать в свою ладошку
> 
> понарошку
> 
> солнца крошку...


Спасибо за Ваши добрые искренние стихи : :Vishenka 33:

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Спасибо за Ваши добрые искренние стихи :


_Спасибо!!!_  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ююлю

> *Защитникам Отечества, воинам-интернационалистам, 
> 
> ветеранам Чеченской войны посвящается
> 
> 
> Ты защищал Отечество,
> 
> ты рисковал собой
> 
> ...


Мария Николаевна! Спасибо за такие стихи!......Мне многое они напоминают......................

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мария Николаевна! Спасибо за такие стихи!......Мне многое они напоминают......................


_И Вам, Юленька, спасибо, что заглянули в мою тему и прочитали мои рифмочки _

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016)

----------


## LenZ

Мария, с Новым годом и Рождеством! Всего только хорошего! И пишите, а мы будем читать!

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## НСА

Мария, спасибо за прекрасные стихи.

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мария, с Новым годом и Рождеством! Всего только хорошего! И пишите, а мы будем читать!


_Спасибо, Леночка! прошу прощения, что лишь сейчас увидела Ваш комментарий 
рада бы новенькими рифмочками поделиться, но, увы, муза покинула меня и не спешит возвращаться..._




> Мария, спасибо за прекрасные стихи.


_Благодарю Вас, Светлана, за отклик!_ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> _Мамой быть - не простая наука...
> 
> Мамой быть не простая наука – 
> Страх за деток своих и тревога… 
> Уж, поверьте, что каждой маме 
> Не всегда быть хотелось строгой..._


 *Как это точно!*






> Неизвестный солдат той далекой войны...
> 
> Сколько их, безымянных? 
> Сколько их, долгожданных?


*Мой дед Ананьев Сергей Яковлевич пропал без вести... Обязательно возьму это стихотворение на 9 мая 2016г !  Спасибо!*

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Марийка-Умница (29.02.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Цитата Сообщение от Марийка-Умница  
> 
> Мамой быть не простая наука – 
> Страх за деток своих и тревога… 
> Уж, поверьте, что каждой маме 
> Не всегда быть хотелось строгой...
> *Как это точно!*
> 
> 
> ...


_Спасибо, Натали, что заглянули в мою тему. 
рада, что откликнулись на мои рифмочки.
А стих "Неизвестный солдат той далекой войны" стал песней - нынешней весной исполнил ансамбль педагогического коллектива нашего детского сада._

----------


## LenZ

Мария, с наступающим праздником! Счастья!

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Марийка-Умница (12.03.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Спасибо, Леночка! И Вам самые добрые пожелания!!!_ 

[img]http://*********ru/8953581.gif[/img]

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[img]http://*********ru/9237606.jpg[/img] 
_

Уходит Март. Да здравствует Апрель!
Поют скворец и свиристель, 
Поют воробушек, синица..
И солнышко целует лица,
Даря улыбки и веснушки - 
Очаровашки-конопушки 

_

----------

Karamel (04.02.2017), Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Натали69 (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ritulya993

Здравствуйте Мария! Не оставьте без внимания мою просьбу!  Я готовлю  капустник в ДШИ. На ютубе нашла интересный ролик, беру за основу канву и общую песню. Слова переделки неплохие, но не могу взять их полностью т.к. содержание текста только о музыкантах, а нужно хоть по сторчке о хореографиии и о художниках. Уважаемые, помогите пожалуйста переделать текст или направьте в нужную сторону! Ниже прилагается текст переделки: 
Песня: на мотив «Трус не играет в хоккей»
 Есть в нашем городе особенная школа
 Там звуки музыки звучат со всех сторон.
 К вершинам творчества спешит народ веселый,
 Витает в воздухе мелодий миллион.
 Мы с первых лет играем гаммы и аккорды,
 С листа сольфеджио уверенно поем.
 Любой из нас сейчас способен на рекорды.
 Мы твердо к цели идем. 2 раз

Благодарю  Музу( Музок), что направила меня на вашу страничку!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Здравствуйте Мария! Не оставьте без внимания мою просьбу!  Я готовлю  капустник в ДШИ. На ютубе нашла интересный ролик, беру за основу канву и общую песню. Слова переделки неплохие, но не могу взять их полностью т.к. содержание текста только о музыкантах, а нужно хоть по строчке о хореографии и о художниках. Уважаемые, помогите пожалуйста переделать текст или направьте в нужную сторону! Ниже прилагается текст переделки: 
> Песня: на мотив «Трус не играет в хоккей»
>  Есть в нашем городе особенная школа
>  Там звуки музыки звучат со всех сторон.
>  К вершинам творчества спешит народ веселый,
>  Витает в воздухе мелодий миллион.
>  Мы с первых лет играем гаммы и аккорды,
>  С листа сольфеджио уверенно поем.
>  Любой из нас сейчас способен на рекорды.
> ...


_
Здравствуйте, Ритуля!  немножко редактнула предложенный Вами вариант 
Не знаю, насколько моя помощь Вам поможет... я не поэт, немножко рифмоплет... 

Есть в нашем городе особенная школа
 Там звуки музыки звучат со всех сторон.
 К вершинам творчества спешит народ веселый, 
 Витает в воздухе мелодий миллион. 
Палитрой красок удивляет наша школа; 
Изящный пируэт -  изысканный поклон...  
Любой из нас сейчас способен на рекорды. 
Для многих наша школа – это эталон. 
Наша Школа - эталон.  

предлагаю  пение сопровождать действием : 
1 и 2 строчка - детки выходят с муз.ин-тами, палитрой, танцоры на пуантах,
4 строчка - музыканты на инструментах дублируют мелодию;
5 строчка - художники поворачивают свои картины к зрителям;
6 строчка - танцоры - фуэте и поклон;
3-7-8 строчки - действо придумайте сами._

----------

Валентина Сысуева (28.09.2016), Екатерина Шваб (03.10.2020), Музаири (24.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Марийка,дорогая,счастья,здоровья и творческих успехов.Пусть сбываются все твои мечты. С Днем Дошкольника!*
[img]http://*********ru/11543406.gif[/img]

----------

Марийка-Умница (06.12.2017)

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Марийка, Ваши стихи действительно затрагивают душу и сердце, спасибо большое я очень рада что у Вас такой талант, я тоже немного увлекаюсь сочинительством, иногда переделываю песенки ,могу я Вас попросить, чтобы вы мне подредактировали, если Вам вышлю в личку?

----------

Марийка-Умница (06.12.2017)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Марийка, Ваши стихи действительно затрагивают душу и сердце, спасибо большое я очень рада что у Вас такой талант, я тоже немного увлекаюсь сочинительством, иногда переделываю песенки ,могу я Вас попросить, чтобы вы мне подредактировали, если Вам вышлю в личку?


_Спасибо, Валентина, за добрые слова 
прошу прощения, что больше года Ваша просьба оставалась без ответа - не видела в обновлениях нового сообщения. 
на форум редко захожу, наверное, поэтому так случилось... 
если есть необходимость - пишите в личку. если смогу помочь - помогу._ :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Кружит беленький снежок, на дорогу стелется – 
В хоровод нас приглашает снежная метелица. 

Скоро праздник – Новый Год! 
Праздник в каждый дом войдет, 
Чудеса всем нам подарит 
И подарки принесет! 

Все мы любим Новый Год – радуется весь народ! 
Будем ёлки украшать – у кого красивей? 
Будем петь и танцевать – веселись, Россия!*

----------

Ладога (28.12.2017), Музаири (24.03.2019)

----------


## larisakoly

ВЕДУЩИЙ: где-то есть на свете мамина страна - 
словно в доброй сказке она чудес полна :
Мария, как вам благодарна за эти стихи. Все думала, какой бы сценарий на 8 марта найти логопедической группе. А прочитала ваши строки и поняла, что именно такая тематика и нужна моим детям. Спасибо вам за наводку.

----------

Марийка-Умница (13.12.2019)

----------


## SashaSan

> *Пути-Дороги
> ___________
> 
> В жизни каждого - 
> 
> дороги,
> 
> перекрестки 
> 
> ...


истина жизни!

----------

Марийка-Умница (13.12.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Спасибо. Марийка! Постоянно обращаюсь к твоему домику, спасибо!

----------

Марийка-Умница (20.03.2022)

----------

